

Ask HN: Why can't I upvote(and save) a story?  - nick32m

I am a new user in HN news. I know that if we upvote a story then the story should go into our profile's saved stories.<p>But this doesn't work for me. I have tried upvoted a story,the "up arrow" will disappear as expected but then when I refresh the page, the "up arrow" will appear again like I have not upvoted before. Repeat that process and still the same.<p>I have even tried created new account but still no luck. I am very frustrated now , does anybody know why? Is it because my Kama(1 Kama) too low?
======
verrier
I've been having the same issue for months now, although I just got around to
googling it to find this post. I'm seeing if creating a post solves the
issue... lets see!

Edit: Nope, creating a reply to this post did not fix the problem

~~~
nick32m
Try submit a post :)

------
ksherlock
I experienced that behavior when I created my account, then it started working
later. So it's not you.

~~~
nick32m
Yeah it's working now after made this post. So as clins suggested we need to
make a post or a comment before we could upvote and save.

------
cllns
Maybe you need to post or comment. Does it work now, after making this post?

~~~
nick32m
Yes it's working now. Thanks!

